# who else thinks i should be banned?



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 29, 2017)

Apparently I have been aggressive with people and am at risk of being banned. Can anyone shed light on this concept that I am especially harassing users and flame warring? I cannot honestly say that I have done anything worthy of what I am accused of. And i bring a lot of positive knowledge and experience to this website. It kind of hurts after all the effort i put into helping people too. Made friends here after 6 years of visiting, so yes of course i take it personally that i may not be welcome anymore if i continue being myself. I know one person who has a problem with me since i met them, otherwise i dont know why im accused of harassing and flaming a bunch of users. If i have flamed or hurt you, let me know. if we are frinds, shoot me your phone # before it is too late as i may be at risk of not being welcome here anymore.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2017)

*sigh*

okay, first off, this is very passive aggressive. instead of pleading to the masses the unfairness of our actions, you really should have brought it either to my attention or directed this thread at the staff as a whole, so we can have a reasonable discussion about it.

second, there are a few inaccuracies and general assumptions you're making that are not true; you're not 'at risk' of being banned. you've earned one warning point. please review the rules and how warnings work in our help area:

https://squattheplanet.com/help/warnings/

you've got 2 more points until your account is automatically banned. of course, if you want to push the issue, moderators reserve the right to ban you right away if it's deemed necessary.



TheWindAndRain said:


> I cannot honestly say that I have done anything worthy of what I am accused of.



you've been very aggressive towards several new users, which is not really the kind of welcome we like to give people new to this lifestyle. this website is a community where we encourage people to join in travel culture, not tear them down based on perceived differences.



TheWindAndRain said:


> If i have flamed or hurt you, let me know



the problem with the above is when you abuse people, especially strangers, most are not going to take the time to reply because you're a stranger talking shit, and they really don't need to take time out of their day to earn your validation or receive your apologies.



TheWindAndRain said:


> shoot me your phone # before it is too late as i may be at risk of not being welcome here anymore.



instead of posing as the scapegoat pariah, let's have a reasonable discussion about why we chose to give you a warning. no one is asking you to not 'be yourself' but if being yourself puts you at odds with our very well established website rules, then perhaps you should go somewhere else.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2017)

ugh. well instead of having a rational discussion about it, you decided to be a wuss and just delete your own post.

but guess what. i restored it. so everyone can see it. sorry, you don't get to just make this go away.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 30, 2017)

Honestly, @TheWindAndRain you're doing a great job of talking about all the reasons you should stick around and have given no indication of why you received a warning in the first place. You are unapologetic with your harassment of users, it doesn't seem to register in your head that, "hey maybe I shouldn't attack people on their profiles for petty internet drama." It's a nuisance. No one is picking on you or targeting you, this is simply the consequences of your actions. 

Also whatever your issue is with perceiving new users as being rich is obnoxious. Being nomadic doesn't equate being broke as shit. Not every traveler is going to be spange and busk variety and there is nothing wrong with that. It's not a race to the bottom nor is it a competition to see which homeless kid can be homeless better. Take that elitism elsewhere.

Matt is right, this could have been settled rationally among the staff but you decided by some herculean leap of logic to make it public. Then you have the audacity to try and delete this post and shy away from the issue? Yeah, not okay. You are not above criticism, especially when you put yourself out there to receive it. Take some responsibility for your actions and maybe you won't be finding yourself on the receiving end of such an avoidable shit storm.


----------



## creature (Jun 30, 2017)

i'm not siding up with anyone, but.. when i hear specific advice for somebody else that i personally should pay attention to, it seems like it might have some serious nutrition somewhere beneath the toothcrunch..

Wind?
i'm not a mod, so i haven't taken up their responsibilities as the thrust of this community..
nonetheless, i generally find your posts valuable, but i'm not doing the work of evaluating content..

i think everyone here who truly contributes to the honest, intended dynamic of this site fucks up on occasion..
sometimes pretty fucking seriously.

that's just factual, but we still remain friends.

content on StP is pretty well much proves it to be one of the *most unmoderated* cultural forums i've come across..
i mean.. it doesn't have the psychotic rantings of some threads on craigslist, but as far as being able to participate, there aren't a whole lot of ground rules (if any) that really fall outside the realm of common sense..
it may be that very freedom that makes it tough to understand when our inner prejudices start to express themselves in a harmfull fashion..
conversely, in honesty, (though others may disagree strongly) i do not think i have seen moderation that is anywhere *near* what would be called policing, and frankly i don't think anyone here gives enough of a fuck about this site, matt, or any particular individuals that they would give a shit about just telling StP to fuck off & die, if they thought that was what the mods were doing.

we have fun here, but i don't think for anyone other than Matt that StP is, literally, a blood & breath thing.

& matt, no matter how you dice when he uses his authority as the webmaster, here, is no fucking policeman.
not even fucking close, unless you are talking about the cop in the playground..
although.. maybe he's the one keeping the creepers safe.. i dunno.. ; )

everyone.. *everyone* on this site who puts honesty of any kind into it, is a resource.
you have put in a lot..

one thing we need to be carefull of here, is that regardless of rank, content or contribution, is a sense of privilege.. 
nobody on here should feel that they can bend rules more than others from a sense of greater significance.

nobody's ideas are more important than anybody elses sense of self worth. unless some sociopathic shitturd starts spewing blanket generalities that endow them with a sense of validity, because they are otherwise to fucked up to follow their own internal morality about how much fucking work it is to be kind.

you certainly aren't being berated.. 
i know what happens with me, sometimes, is that i have my own shit in me which defines what i believe are the most essential moral imperatives which existence should correlate to.
my subjective views of right and wrong, elevated to an objective, existential standard.

that's when shit gets sticky, because with good people?
there *is* a basic correlation, but it's never, ever perfect...
if you can't hold your actual or potential flaws as a candle that sheds light on your own judgement, that's where you risk starting to burn people up with less mercy than they deserve..

*that's* what i get as the gist of this, but i don't know..

i am such a hardcore fucktard at moments that i ought to be lit up with a healthy dose of gasoline..

i came out of a politically conservative family, which although i don't entirely regret, has fucked my head up considerably more than i care to spend the time required to unfuck it, but it is, nonetheless, fucked up.

so.. like a very good & gentle & strong friend has said: i get it.
i get from both perspectives..

the point, however, is that when you have good friends who appreciate you, & they say it would be a good idea if you were to stand down, it probably is..

that being said, i really don't know what this is about, other than from the surface, so i'll just shut the fuck up, now..

c


----------



## creature (Jun 30, 2017)

And Wind?
i suspect you are looking at why whatever has been said was said, especially after the time you've been here for.

I find that your apology was commendable & sincere, and i don't think there's anything wrong with asking out loud, if that's how you honestly thought was the best way to address any harm you may have done.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice, I posted that thread then deleted it after ten minutes, but you just had to get in your reply, so you save and repost it.

Only reason i come back here is to help some people, after that i hesitate to participate to such a degree if at all, with such a clear personal bias against me by a member or members of moderation.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 7, 2017)

come on dude, you're delusional if you think anyone here is persecuting you. if you just talked it out from the beginning this wouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't like most of this site, or most of the people who come to this site. This carries over into the real world too, I just don't like a lot of stuff or people. Nothing personal. But I stay here for the freight and squatting discussions and occasionally other threads that pique my interests. I don't care for a lot of the 'bants' and drama and I can be extremely flaky. 

If FrumpyWatkins were a woodland creature he would be a badger, makes up a spoke of the ecosystem and community but would rather not be bothered and likes to reserve the right to check out at will. And he might tear your face off if you keep sticking that pine bough down his den.

A lot of the stuff here is fucking stupid and I would delete it, but keeping it, is what makes this site what it is, and that flexibility and freedom is one of the reasons I continue to still come here, and have been much more active than I ever was in the past. 

*Cliff notes:* Letting people be internet badgers is what makes this website so great, don't cry it's only the internet, nothing here is that important.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 9, 2017)

HE' S A WITCH! BAN HIM!!!!!!!! >_<!!!!###

J/k Wind. #1 rule of the Internet. Don't piss off the modrators. I'm sure I'm breaking that very rule with this post though.... o.0 Is all this shit stemming from that Tucson post?



FrumpyWatkins said:


> If FrumpyWatkins were a woodland creature he would be a badger, makes up a spoke of the ecosystem and community but would rather not be



I found you a badger-worth themesong:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CCwwAQ&usg=AFQjCNF1sHlk2z9QIx28jtvfnGP_UlkifA


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 9, 2017)

FrumpyWatkins said:


> I don't like most of this site, or most of the people who come to this site. This carries over into the real world too, I just don't like a lot of stuff or people. Nothing personal. But I stay here for the freight and squatting discussions and occasionally other threads that pique my interests. I don't care for a lot of the 'bants' and drama and I can be extremely flaky.
> 
> If FrumpyWatkins were a woodland creature he would be a badger, makes up a spoke of the ecosystem and community but would rather not be bothered and likes to reserve the right to check out at will. And he might tear your face off if you keep sticking that pine bough down his den.
> 
> ...



Honey Badger don't care?


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday (Aug 7, 2017)

I liked thewindandrain for what work he put into hitchwiki and for making nice youtube videos, but he doesn't really do either anymore so I don't think i'll shed much more than 3 individual tears if he gets banned.


----------



## A New Name (Aug 7, 2017)

idnettoaxci said:


> I liked thewindandrain for what work he put into hitchwiki and for making nice youtube videos, but he doesn't really do either anymore so I don't think i'll shed much more than 3 individual tears if he gets banned.


 Your judging whether someone should be banned by their perceived usefulness to the community instead of by the soul that they are makes me wish you were banned.


----------



## dyingslowlyeveryday (Aug 9, 2017)

Perceval said:


> Your judging whether someone should be banned..



But.. I clearly offered nothing near a judgement as to whether someone should or shouldn't be banned, just that i'd be slightly disappointed if a ban did occur. Your blundered conclusion of a wild misreading makes me wish you'd drink socially more often.


----------

